# Craftsman 320.27680 Collet Dimensions



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

The nuts thread pitch is 1.0mm, it fits the Makita router. The inside diameter of the threads in the nut are 19.15mm. The Makita collet taper is likely different, the Makita collet is definitely shorter. 

The outside diameter of the threads on the shaft are 19.80mm

There is a 1mm wide chamfer at the top of the inside of the shaft before the taper begins. Top inside diameter of the taper is 16.5mm and the bottom is 14.3. Taper length to shoulder at the bottom is 16.15mm including the chamfer.

The pictures have the dimensions for the collar and taper. The scale in the last picture is metric.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Went to measure the Triton collets, but my digital caliper is playing up.

Changed the battery, but the display just flashes random digits......

Will have to wait until I can purchase a new set of calipers.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

If you are looking for a replacement, have you checked Sears parts?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> If you are looking for a replacement, have you checked Sears parts?


No, I dont need to replace the collet, just add a MuscleChuck. That would solve a couple of issues. One issue is the unavailability of a 12mm collet, MuscleChuck has both the 12 mm and ½ in (12.6mm). Though I have thought of getting another ¼ inch collet and drilling it out to 12mm, I would prefer the MuscleChuck.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Went to measure the Triton collets, but my digital caliper is playing up.
> 
> Changed the battery, but the display just flashes random digits......
> 
> Will have to wait until I can purchase a new set of calipers.


Is it possible the replacement battery is bad/wrong? Kind of unlikely with flashing random digits. Appreciate you trying, let me know when you are up and running again.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Daikusan said:


> Is it possible the replacement battery is bad/wrong? Kind of unlikely with flashing random digits. Appreciate you trying, let me know when you are up and running again.


Don't think so. It was flashing random/broken digits before I changed the battery and also after changing the battery.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Don't think so. It was flashing random/broken digits before I changed the battery and also after changing the battery.


Do you keep it in the shed or inside? Moisture might be the culprit, but sounds like its trashed. Sorry


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Daikusan said:


> Do you keep it in the shed or inside? Moisture might be the culprit, but sounds like its trashed. Sorry


I normally keep it in the shed, unlined with dirt floor. On Thursday the condensation on the inside of the roof was so bad it was dripping onto my tools. Had to use a poly tarp in the shed. 

I also thought of moisture and had just bought it inside to see if it drys out....


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> I normally keep it in the shed, unlined with dirt floor. On Thursday the condensation on the inside of the roof was so bad it was dripping onto my tools. Had to use a poly tarp in the shed.
> 
> I also thought of moisture and had just bought it inside to see if it drys out....


Water, not a good thing . . . in your case. You probably already thought of it, but I keep my volt meter, calipers, run out gauge, etc in the house. There might be a drop of water shorting somthing out. You might get lucky and when it dries out it might work. Take out the battery and leave it open for a day or so.

Most electronics are washed with water to remove solvents, solder pasts and so forth when they are manufactured, but they aren’t hooked to a battery either.


----------



## Artie1085 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all

This is my first post evve though I've been lurking and soaking up info for some time. I've just received a message from Musclechuck which advises that the Type 4 unit fits this router (Craftsman 320 27683) which I have also. I'm ordering mine today.

Artie


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Welcome to the forum.*



Artie1085 said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first post evve though I've been lurking and soaking up info for some time. I've just received a message from Musclechuck which advises that the Type 4 unit fits this router (Craftsman 320 27683) which I have also. I'm ordering mine today.
> 
> Artie


Hi Artie, welcome to the forum.


----------

